# Bread Machine



## Winterrider (Jan 22, 2021)

We are contemplating getting a bread machine. What have you got ,brand model? The highs the lows , good the bad and all the inbetween ?  Sell me on yours.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Murray (Jan 22, 2021)

We have had several, Black and Decker.  We never bake the bread in the machine, we use it to mix up the ingredients then split the dough into thirds and bake in the over. A loaf from 3 pounds of ingredients gets stale long before the two of us can eat it. The slices from loafs baked in the machine are too big to fit in the toaster.  We get 2-3 years out of a machine until the paddles stop turning, haven’t pulled one apart after they die to see if it was the motor or the “transmission” that failed.  We use ours 2-3 times a week.  Main reason for Black and Decker is Canadian Tire has sales that knock the retail price down by 30-50%.  What ever brand you buy don’t expect it to last forever, once you get 3 pounds of flour and water it acts like an unbalanced load of wash.  Ours is a dough making machine that keeps the all the mess associated with making bread contained to the pan.  IMHO that’s the best feature of a bread machine, minimal mess.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 22, 2021)

We wore out our first and only bread machine. I remember it being a Moulinex. It stopped mixing about 8 years into use. We turned it into a yogurt maker before getting rid of it. 

Replaced it with a KitchenAid stand mixer and haven't looked back. The KA is much more recipe flexible. Can't make yogurt with it, though.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 22, 2021)

I would have to find ours, hasn't been used for awhile.  So not sure of brand. I think quite a few people use them for just mixing the dough.  Two issues we had when we used it... not eating it fast enough and it molds faster,  and the dough recipes we had made for pretty dense loaves. Then again that was before I found this forum so could probably make a much better product now.

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 22, 2021)

This is the one we got. Had it for about 4 years and it's performed flawlessly. Still running strong after hundreds of times it's been used. There are a few bread items I mix in the stand mixer but most are done with the machine.


Robert


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 22, 2021)

The MIL gifted us a Zojirushi BB-CEC20 quite a few years ago.
It does a good job.
In fact, used it to make a loaf of banana-nut bread last week.
It turned out okay, not great.
But, I tend to think that was due to the recipe and not the machine's fault.
Heck, maybe it was the baker's (me) fault? 
Otherwise, the machine has turned out some darn good loaves over the years.









						Breadmakers
					

Zojirushi Product Breadmakers




					www.zojirushi.com
				









						Low carb recipe for bread machine
					

For the past 7 years, my wife has been Type 2 diabetic and insulin dependent.  Needless to say, breads, pasta, and anything else that is high in carbs is on the no-no list.   Occasionally, we had purchased low carb bread for her.  However,  at anywhere from $8 to $10 bucks a loaf, the cost...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> What have you got ,brand model?


I have an old Black and Decker that I bought back in 1989 . I still have it , but haven't used it in a long time . Made a good loaf of bread . Like others , I got to where I only used it to mix dough . Then that got to be easier to do in the stand mixer or food processor , with better results . 
Goodwill is full of them if you're willing to take a chance . Some look brand new .


----------



## Bytor (Jan 22, 2021)

Going to show my age here, but I got my first bread maker in 1990.  It was one of those DAK/Welbuilt ones that looked like a mini R2D2, with the big glass dome.  I have since had several others, Black & Decker, Cusinart, Kennmore and now a  Zojirushi BB-CEC20 for going on 5 years.  The DAK lasted over 10 years and the others, not so long.  I like the  Zojirushi and use it, as I have all my others, several times a week.  I'll make loaves of bread in it, all kind of doughs from pasta,  perogie and you name it.  I don't think I could live without it!  They are really quite versatile and great to use.  I hardly ever buy store bought bread, as these loaves are so much better and fresher.  I would recommend one and stick with using it.  You get better at making dough related things by learning what works best.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 22, 2021)

We always make multiple loaves. The extras get wrapped and put in the freezer once baked. The one we are going to eat gets sliced, wrapped, and put in the fridge. It will keep for more than a week, if it isn't eaten first. It will usually mold in 4-5 days if left wrapped on the counter. I've got to bake a couple whole wheat loaves this weekend. 

BTW, an electric knife for slicing produces near commercial cuts.

Just baked some whole wheat pop tarts from a recipe I found online. Basically whole wheat pie dough with jam-of-choice filling. They are cooling as I type. Used a 40 year old food processor.  Also by Moulinex.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 22, 2021)

Bytor said:


> now a Zojirushi BB-CEC20



You can even do a meatloaf in a Zo.  
I have never tried tried it for meatloaf, but it nice to nice know that the machine has that capability if needed. 
The Zo's are pricey but worth it.  
When my MIL bought one for us, I knew she was really stretching herself thin.
Because of the nostalgia and the fact the Zo's are darn nice machines is what has kept ours from ending up at Goodwill.


----------



## R Blum (Jan 22, 2021)

I use mine to make pizza dough. Easy peasy.


----------



## bill1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Maybe cost is no object, but if it is, a lot of folks get breadmakers and then don't use them for whatever reason.  You might want to check thrift stores and Craigslist for something used.  If you get hooked, you'll know that much more about what features you want when you're ready to spend the big bucks on a new one of your own.


----------



## Bytor (Jan 22, 2021)

So, all of this bread making and bread machines talk got me nostalgic in my days of hopping on the bread machine wagon, way before the internet was even remotely thought of in its simplest terms (remember DOS anyone??)

Here's a news clip, electronically formatted albeit from 1988.

Bread makers


----------



## old sarge (Jan 22, 2021)

Our first machine was a rather large and heavy Hitachi and it made great bread.  After a few years it  died and we replaced it with a  Zojirushi BBCC-S15A which is still going strong.


----------



## forktender (Jan 23, 2021)

We got a Zojirushi as a wedding gift many yrs ago. We prob  used it less than 20 times. Bread machine bread isn't like bread you buy it closer resembles a brick. And it's way quicker to mix a batch of dough by hand with a wooden spoon with less too clean up. As you can tell I'm not a fan at all.


----------

